# Marriage



## looneytuner54 (May 22, 2008)

If you get married in the USA do you have to get remarried in Mexico? Will we need our marriage license? We also want to get an FM3 here before coming to Mexico in October but the Mexican Concelot here in Washington is packed all of the time and I can't stand or sit for real long periods of times. What can we do? Any information will be greatly appreceiated. Thank you.


----------



## pedro (May 15, 2007)

no you don't have to get married twice but you do need a marriage certificate if you are applying for fm3's as a couple. as one who has all kinds of arthritis , i can relate, but that's what you have to do-sit and stand. the consulate will tell you what documentation you need if you talk to them before you go.
btw-we had to drive 180[one way] miles twice to get our fm3's. consider yourself lucky to only have to do a bit of standing and sitting.


----------



## looneytuner54 (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Pedro


----------

